# Insulin newbie here, some questions whilst on keto. Ausbuilt?



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok i have been doing alot of research towards the use of insulin for bodybuilding purposes.

Now im currently on a cut and was wondering if I would benefit from some insulin usage.I wanted to be able to continue cutting. Im on a keto diet so very limited carbs through the week.

I was thinking of taking it post workout only, so once a day max. Atleast till i get the hang of it as it can be very dangerous.

How many carbs would be sufficient to avoid gaining fat and what type of carbs? Dextrose? I would also scrap my carb refeed days if i went this route.

One last question, where the hell can i buy this stuff? wouldnt i need a prescription for a pen? and would i go for fast acting and which make.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

You can use a small amount of slin PWO to get back into ketosis (if you have carbed up before training and hopped out of ketosis) but will need a BG monitor and start very low, ie 1iu and carbless post workout.......whey seems to prolong the BG over 5.6 too, so prob better using a keto meal and shooting a small amount.

You'd need the fast acting version too.

By manipulating slin with the use of a BG mtr you can hop in and out of Keto in a nutshell, but you obviously need to fully understand what your doing and the dangers, slin is only dangerous if you misunderstand how it works, only a fool could really go hypo without realising what is happening.

So using it this way allows you to fuel your training with carbs yet get back into state in a very quick time to burn fat under the 5.6mmol threshold.

There's a few people on here that know FAR more with doing this than me though.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> You can use a small amount of slin PWO to get back into ketosis (if you have carbed up before training and hopped out of ketosis) but will need a BG monitor and start very low, ie 1iu and carbless post workout.......whey seems to prolong the BG over 5.6 too, so prob better using a keto meal and shooting a small amount.
> 
> You'd need the fast acting version too.
> 
> ...


Apprieciate the reply 

I already have a BG meter, im always below 4.8 which is great. I dont intend to eat carbs pre workout only postworkout and an hour after slin jab. So i have read on here that around 10g carbs per 1iu slin? so if i work up to 4iu i should be consuming around 40g carbs after jab and again an hour after and of course always carry glucose around just incase?

I dont want to spill over as all my deiting will have been for nothing so how can i be sure of this?.

I have been reading posts by Ausbuilt, he has been gaining size and loosing fat so this is the route i wish to take. Im just realy worried about storing fat and ofcourse going hypo, so im trying to gain as much info as poss.

Im kinda excited at the same time. Cant wait to get that full look and apparently more vascularity?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Il be honest bud, im new to this too so don't wanna comment too much as it might be wrong lol

Ausbuilt and MXD are two great people who have/are running this with great results, both very helpful too.

Keep us upated with what you do as id like to see what results you get 

PWO prob start with 1iu and increase upto max 4iu's over a few weeks, checking with BG mtr (something sugary on hand in case of hypo symptoms will stop it in its tracks)

I think some use the 1iu per 10g carbs rule for pre-workout too, to get filled out nicely and have some glycogen for training.

I think you'll see more fatloss just using PWO as opposed to carbing up beforehand from what Ausbuilt has said.

Sounds like your switched on and know what your doing too bud, which helps tons with slin


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> Il be honest bud, im new to this too so don't wanna comment too much as it might be wrong lol
> 
> Ausbuilt and MXD are two great people who have/are running this with great results, both very helpful too.
> 
> ...


Thanks again, lets hope some of the pros come along to help.

Problem now is where to buy the stuff. i have no idea where to start.

Can i just walk into a chemist and get what i need lol.

Anyone know how it works? Do the pens come with insulin already or do you have to buy it separately i have no idea... how do i know its fast or slow acting and what make to buy. I have So many questions lol


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> Thanks again, lets hope some of the pros come along to help.
> 
> Problem now is where to buy the stuff. i have no idea where to start.
> 
> ...


You want the novorapid type stuff dude, the fast acting.

You can buy the pens but if you have a source he may get them a few quid cheaper (im sure someone will be able to help out)

The pens are mint, you attach a pin to the end (normally come with some) and then shoot sub-q (the pens have a dial on the end, you just turn it to the amount of slin you want to shoot, as its numbered, makes it really easy)


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Ah right, so the pens do have slin in there? and all i have to do is replace the pin each time and keep the pen in the fridge. So your saying i can buy this behind the counter at the chemist? Really?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I dont really understand the whole using slin on a keto diet....I have used slin on and off during bulking for a couple of years, but on a cut?


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Magic Torch said:


> I dont really understand the whole using slin on a keto diet....I have used slin on and off during bulking for a couple of years, but on a cut?


Well i think i got it down, but im hoping someone can correct me if im wrong.

So during a keto diet your carb intake is minimul making training hardwork and muscle loss more likely. Yes a weekly carb refeed may help fill up glycogen stores but is it really efficeint enough and are we sure these are actually going where we need them and do they last all week and Depending on our insulin sensitivity some of these could just be stored as fat? my leg workout is at the end of the week and im pretty sure im depleted by this time... i duno im no pro. So if we take insulin pre and postworkout we are forcing glucose into our muscles whilst remaining in keto due to BG levels staying low. I think thats it anyway?

P.S magic tourch, ive read somewhere you train at the works in barnet? that used to be my regular till recently. Did you know Ray the short guy with a big open personality? he was know well there till he passed away last sept from cancer.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

j1mmytt said:


> Well i think i got it down, but im hoping someone can correct me if im wrong.
> 
> So during a keto diet your carb intake is minimul making training hardwork and muscle loss more likely. Yes a weekly carb refeed may help fill up glycogen stores but is it really efficeint enough and are we sure these are actually going where we need them and do they last all week and Depending on our insulin sensitivity some of these could just be stored as fat? my leg workout is at the end of the week and im pretty sure im depleted by this time... i duno im no pro. So if we take insulin pre and postworkout we are forcing glucose into our muscles whilst remaining in keto due to BG levels staying low. I think thats it anyway?
> 
> P.S magic tourch, ive read somewhere you train at the works in barnet? that used to be my regular till recently. Did you know Ray the short guy with a big open personality? hes was knows well there till he passed away last sept from cancer.


How does taking carbs PWO help you during your leg workout though? Filling your muscle PWO with carbs will be all gone by the next day when you come to workout again, but your body will have to use up the glycogen before burning fat again no? Plus the added fact that the slin will still be active 4 hours PWO means you cant eat any fat or carbs(except for the PWO carbs) just protein.

If your cuting you are going to sacrifice some mass - fact, no matter what (unless you on AAS). I think use keto and get the fat off, then when you want to grow again, use slin with a calorie restricted diet to lean gain mass.....

Keto is mainly to lose BF, ok people do gain on it but not many.

I might be wrong...not sure about keto 100%


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Magic Torch said:


> How does taking carbs PWO help you during your leg workout though? Filling your muscle PWO with carbs will be all gone by the next day when you come to workout again, but your body will have to use up the glycogen before burning fat again no? Plus the added fact that the slin will still be active 4 hours PWO means you cant eat any fat or carbs(except for the PWO carbs) just protein.
> 
> If your cuting you are going to sacrifice some mass - fact, no matter what (unless you on AAS). I think use keto and get the fat off, then when you want to grow again, use slin with a calorie restricted diet to lean gain mass.....
> 
> ...


Ah some good points there.... your making me think i should just wait till i bulk again. hmmm I hope some keto pros turn up to clarify some of this. I was getting excited haha, i suppose it can wait.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

j1mmytt said:


> Ah some good points there.... your making me think i should just wait till i bulk again. hmmm I hope some keto pros turn up to clarify some of this. I was getting excited haha, i suppose it can wait.


I agree mate, I'm prob wrongm I have zero understanding about Keto, completly wrong kinda diet for me, will be interesting to see what the crack is regarding Slin and Keto.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Jamie, using a small amount of slin can take someone back in ketosis literally less than an hour after having a carb meal, whereas without it can take upto 3 days for some people, so in theory you can gain as well as slip in/out of ketosis to burn fat.

Just quicker and has great potential to do a full body recomp ideally.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Where the hell do i get this pen from lol anyone.. wink wink...


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> Ah right, so the pens do have slin in there? and all i have to do is replace the pin each time and keep the pen in the fridge. So your saying i can buy this behind the counter at the chemist? Really?


Yes bud the pens have normally 3ml of slin in them, the pin will be good for a few go's tbh but thats me, some are very keen on stuff like that whereas others arn't, Id say use the same pin for a few shots (and have done without prob as its sub-q) but its upto personal preference.

Im nearly sure you can buy it over the counter as its only what a diabetic uses :thumbup1:

Again though, bump for soem of the other slin experts to pop along.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

> Novorapid Penfill 3ml is a private prescription item. To purchase this item you must have a private prescription from your doctor or medical profession. If you require any help or assistance with purchasing Novorapid Penfill 3ml please contact our pharmacy team.


ah looks like it is a prescription drug over in UK by looks :-(

wasn't 100% sure.

PM me mate


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> ah looks like it is a prescription drug over in UK by looks :-(
> 
> wasn't 100% sure.
> 
> PM me mate


Ah i dont think i can im not a paid member, maybe its about time i should be.....


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> Ah i dont think i can im not a paid member, maybe its about time i should be.....


I think its based on time as a member or posts mate, you can't be far off post-wise.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

so


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

how


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

many


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

posts


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

do i need?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

still no PM's? lol


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

nope not yet....


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

You need to be here a month before you can PM dude


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

ah thats ****e :{


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

I'd be reluctant to start experimenting taking insulin without carbs if in your shoes.The stuff is very anabolic and i've used it with great success but it can be dangerous and hypos are very scary.

If you insist on using it start low say 4-5 i.u. WITH 50g+ maltodextrine post workout and assess your tolerance to it and go from there.It's not something you can buy OTC you'll have to find an underground source.

If you want to lower your blood sugar post refeed i'd suggest metformine as a much safer option and available cheaply through on line pharmcies.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

blackbeard said:


> I'd be reluctant to start experimenting taking insulin without carbs if in your shoes.The stuff is very anabolic and i've used it with great success but it can be dangerous and hypos are very scary.
> 
> If you insist on using it start low say 4-5 i.u. WITH 50g+ maltodextrine post workout and assess your tolerance to it and go from there.It's not something you can buy OTC you'll have to find an underground source.
> 
> If you want to lower your blood sugar post refeed i'd suggest metformine as a much safer option and available cheaply through on line pharmcies.


I was thinking of starting with 2iu then work my up. Ive thought about metformin but im looking for something s little more exciting.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

blackbeard said:


> I'd be reluctant to start experimenting taking insulin without carbs if in your shoes.The stuff is very anabolic and i've used it with great success but it can be dangerous and hypos are very scary.
> 
> If you insist on using it start low say 4-5 i.u. WITH 50g+ maltodextrine post workout and assess your tolerance to it and go from there.It's not something you can buy OTC you'll have to find an underground source.
> 
> If you want to lower your blood sugar post refeed i'd suggest metformine as a much safer option and available cheaply through on line pharmcies.


Thats why you use a low dose ie; 1iu to start with and a BG monitor.

Simple carbs within nice easy reach also.

With those steps in place, if you go hypo then you deserve to. Simple as!

But then again, if you haven't tried it I wouldn't expect people to see the logic or apllications of doing slin carbless.

Ive used slin with GH before PWO many times, if you've even experienced starting to go hypo then you need to look into how to use it again! If you take 10iu's PWO or so you know you should have carbs to cover the dose plus something on hand, its impossible NOT to feel it coming on!


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

I really wanna try it eventually, i do hope some keto experts see this thread and share their experiences.


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> Thats why you use a low dose ie; 1iu to start with and a BG monitor.
> 
> Simple carbs within nice easy reach also.
> 
> ...


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> Thats why you use a low dose ie; 1iu to start with and a BG monitor.
> 
> Simple carbs within nice easy reach also.
> 
> ...


I didn't say i didn't know how to use insulin so i don't know why you've jumped to that conclusion.Did i even say i'd personally had a hypo?I just consider it essential that someone using it for the first time should be put in the picture fully and think it would be better to assess tolerance and gain experience of it whilst taking alongside carbs before taking without carbs to achieve rapid ketosis!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

If you aren't on GH, aas and t4, don't bother.

Trust me.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

blackbeard said:


> I didn't say i didn't know how to use insulin so i don't know why you've jumped to that conclusion.Did i even say i'd personally had a hypo?I just consider it essential that someone using it for the first time should be put in the picture fully and think it would be better to assess tolerance and gain experience of it whilst taking alongside carbs before taking without carbs to achieve rapid ketosis!


Yes, I read it though you say you have here..no?



blackbeard said:


> I'The stuff is very anabolic and i've used it with great success but it can be dangerous *and hypos are very scary.*


Im assuming if you have been hypo then, thats why you wrote it.

Had it countless times, and I damn made sure I would not go hypo with my covering PWO dextrose/whey shake, thats all.

If you read OP's 1st post you will see he is switched on and not just jumping straight into using carbless slin, there are dangers, there are dangers crossing the road at night, but as long as he has everything on hand (like he says he has) - no reason to go hypo, or do anything silly.

People thought it was reckless and stupid using slin PWO with carbs, years ago when it was the trend, I forsee many more using slin carbless in the future, its just because its a fairly new application for it.

IMO.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

MXD said:


> If you aren't on GH, aas and t4, don't bother.
> 
> Trust me.


Good point Max.

Il leave the thread at that because yourself and Ausbuilt are probably a lot more useful to the OP and others maybe wanting to take the dip in all honesty.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

So i just wont benefit from it at all without these components? booooo.


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> Yes, I read it though you say you have here..no?
> 
> Im assuming if you have been hypo then, thats why you wrote it.
> 
> ...


Saying 'hypos are scary' doesn't suggest i've had them myself does it.Or that i don't know how to use insulin.The OP has been reading Ausbilts methods of getting into Ketosis where he takes slin before bed.As far as i gather the OP doesn't use any other meds at present.I'm entitled to my opinion and i feel he'd be safer with metformin.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

As far as entering ketosis faster after a re-feed yes. That's all though.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah i might just settle for some metformin at least its easier to find......


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

blackbeard said:


> Saying 'hypos are scary' doesn't suggest i've had them myself does it.Or that i don't know how to use insulin.The OP has been reading Ausbilts methods of getting into Ketosis where he takes slin before bed.As far as i gather the OP doesn't use any other meds at present.I'm entitled to my opinion and i feel he'd be safer with metformin.


Agreed.


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

j1mmytt said:


> Yeah i might just settle for some metformin at least its easier to find......


If you are new to either then trying either of them whilst attempting a keto diet is not a good idea mate. Use diet alone.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

blackbeard said:


> Saying 'hypos are scary' doesn't suggest i've had them myself does it.Or that i don't know how to use insulin.The OP has been reading Ausbilts methods of getting into Ketosis where he takes slin before bed.As far as i gather the OP doesn't use any other meds at present.I'm entitled to my opinion and i feel he'd be safer with metformin.


You are indeed entitled to an opinion, and I take my hat off to you for being responsible about its use, and lookin gout for the OP, he asked, and I explained what I know, I also pointed out there are a couple others out there that know vast amounts more on the subject than me. :thumb:


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

MXD said:


> As far as entering ketosis faster after a re-feed yes. That's all though.


Max, you are a funny bloke sometimes, one word posts and little nitbits.

Why not bite the bullet and let the OP know what he wants instead of snippets, if you can be ****d.

Your stance on it here seem differnet to that on your log on UKM.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

MXD said:


> If you aren't on GH, aas and t4, don't bother.
> 
> Trust me.


Mad me and mad MXD have some similar experiences/protocols.. and generally I agree with this statement, in relation to getting leaner AND putting on muscle..

I've gone through the why all those drug combos work... but here are the differences in 'slin/food:

MXD seems to have less carbs (than me) pre workout, and he has carbs post workout, but with 'slin, manages to keep in keto...

I on the other hand, have more carbs pre workout, do a heavy workout (weights, but in a depletion style- loads of sets), 'slin post workout, no carbs.. I do get out of keto for about 6 hours of the day (at most). The switch hits me hard at times, and I sometimes cramp like a motherf***er...

OK, as Jim78 has mentioned, there is a carbless post workout 'slin protocol on the net (its how i started experimenting with it, started by a guy called DatBTrue who is VERY clued up). I started on his 1iu post workout protocol; the difference is, he uses a lot of peps, but not GH. I use GH, which over time INCREASES your insulin resistance.. so I soon moved to 2iu to post workout to get into keto... now I do 4iu.. however, 2iu will get me there... I'm currently slowly increasing my 'slin use so that i do about 7iu pre workout to kickstart my carb-up (DRIVE protein and dextrose into the muscles). I then shoot for 4iu post workout, and another 3iu later in the evening... and the reason? 10-15iu/day of 'slin INCREASES your GH receptors..

So what does that mean for JimmyTT? You have to ask yourself WHAT you are trying to achieve with 'slin. Me and MXD use it to increase the effectivenes of GH (and with T4 and GH you don't get fatter..) AS WELL as manipulating ketosis..

HOWEVER, if you're not on GH, you can still use 'slin (instead of met) to move from carb-up to keto FAST... met can do it in a day... 'slin in hours..

To just move back to keto after a carb-up, carbless 'slin, starting at 1iu is fine.. you may after a week move to 2iu.. do you need more? Only your BG meter can tell you... and let me tell you, I measured every 15mins when I took 'slin carbless above 1iu for the first time, and the first day thay I increased my dosage every week after that....

Sorry for the delayed reply- work kept me out of the office/away from the 'puter today..

PS- I really like actrapid from novo nordisk.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

No it isn't.

I've said my stance on this and gave my reasons why. Insulin functions as a storage hormone when not in an high androgen environment, combined with gh and thyroid meds. The natty trainer will simply have no reason to use insulin which could kill him if not consuming adequate amount of carbs in presence of androgens which aid in bg management and glycogen synthesis anyway. Not to mention he won't get the benefits of gh up-regulation and satellite cell maturation in conjunction with the other meds.

The only use he can get is to use it to get back into ketosis fast after a re-feed as I stated..


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> Mad me and mad MXD have some similar experiences/protocols.. and generally I agree with this statement, in relation to getting leaner AND putting on muscle..
> 
> I've gone through the why all those drug combos work... but here are the differences in 'slin/food:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Ausbuilt, You have cleared a few things up for me. I think il settle with metformin to kick me back into keto, id rather sacrifice a few hours than risk using slin for the first time on keto, will also keep my gf out of my hair as she hates all this stuff i cant imagin how she would react if she found a slin pen lol.

btw my email:vv

[email protected]


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Aus - beat me to it mate lol.

I just really would go with the metfomin Jimmy, safer and easier for your goals bro x


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

MXD said:


> No it isn't.
> 
> I've said my stance on this and gave my reasons why. Insulin functions as a storage hormone when not in an high androgen environment, combined with gh and thyroid meds. The natty trainer will simply have no reason to use insulin which could kill him if not consuming adequate amount of carbs in presence of androgens which aid in bg management and glycogen synthesis anyway. Not to mention he won't get the benefits of gh up-regulation and satellite cell maturation in conjunction with the other meds.
> 
> The only use he can get is to use it to get back into ketosis fast after a re-feed as I stated..


Only use? I disagree.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

MXD said:


> Aus - beat me to it mate lol.
> 
> I just really would go with the metfomin Jimmy, safer and easier for your goals bro x


Yep, I agree, for JimmyTT, met is both safe, and easy to get, but more importantly, effective for his goals.

'slin is NOT magic, it is however a VERY powerful hormone that CAN radically alter your food metabolism- but its application (esp carbless) is for very rapid switching between glycolysis/ketosis.. and is only useful (i.e you only need the RAPID switch) if you're carbing up most days... (i do 6 days/week!) and still want to be in keto..

however I will point out, that carbing up is HORRIBLE.. it causes me to cramp (unless i include bananas!!)... and i feel nauseous from the glucose rush.... I actually look forward to my post workout drop back to keto! I only do the carb-up as I really am trying to re-comp hard... and I DO Like the muscle I've gained.. but I will say that the GH+T4 have made this possible... its all so synergistic..


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

kingprop said:


> Only use? I disagree.


While keto?



ausbuilt said:


> Yep, I agree, for JimmyTT, met is both safe, and easy to get, but more importantly, effective for his goals.
> 
> 'slin is NOT magic, it is however a VERY powerful hormone that CAN radically alter your food metabolism- but its application (esp carbless) is for very rapid switching between glycolysis/ketosis.. and is only useful (i.e you only need the RAPID switch) if you're carbing up most days... (i do 6 days/week!) and still want to be in keto..
> 
> however I will point out, that carbing up is HORRIBLE.. it causes me to cramp (*unless i include bananas!!*)... and i feel nauseous from the glucose rush.... I actually look forward to my post workout drop back to keto! I only do the carb-up as I really am trying to re-comp hard... and I DO Like the muscle I've gained.. but I will say that the GH+T4 have made this possible... its all so synergistic..


Lol never had the cramps but i've allways run with banana as 20g carbs pre and post 

Yeah agreed, best way for crazy fast body re-comp.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

So i just need pointing in the right direction for obtaining metformin?!?! I have done a few searches with no luck, maybe im not searching hard enough.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> So i just need pointing in the right direction for obtaining metformin?!?! I have done a few searches with no luck, maybe im not searching hard enough.


http://www.unitedpharmacies.co.uk/search.php?mode=search&page=1


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> http://www.unitedpharmacies.co.uk/search.php?mode=search&page=1


ahhhh too many types of metformin...... which ones do i buy?!?!?

really appreciate the help by the way.


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

get the 500mg ones


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

blackbeard said:


> get the 500mg ones


Done 

now i wait.......... are these from the U S and A?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> Done
> 
> now i wait.......... are these from the U S and A?


hong kong, and yep blackbeard was right


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

The only time I've gone slightly hypo on slin was 3 hours after jab when I'm smashing the missus for an hour


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> So i just need pointing in the right direction for obtaining metformin?!?! I have done a few searches with no luck, maybe im not searching hard enough.


Glad you got your post answered tbh mate, as mentioned, Ausbuilt would give you a good reply and what would benefit you the most, he's a good member, always plenty of time and patience to write a proper reply.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> Glad you got your post answered tbh mate, as mentioned, Ausbuilt would give you a good reply and what would benefit you the most, he's a good member, always plenty of time and patience to write a proper reply.


Yeah hes a good guy. God bless Australia and thanks to you too.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

j1mmytt said:


> So i just need pointing in the right direction for obtaining metformin?!?! I have done a few searches with no luck, maybe im not searching hard enough.


Brand name for metformin is Glyciphage  try searching for that


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> Yeah hes a good guy. God bless Australia and thanks to you too.


NP mate, the lads probably right, I overlooked other factors like being on, and using GH etc, maybe a few years down the line it will be worth trying.

I think it will deffo catch on what MXD and Aus are doing but until a few more try it and word spreads a little more, then there will be a few who need convincing. It was the same with taking slin even with carbs back in the day, now loads do it reguarly.

Hopefully the met will do the job, at least you have researched and not jumped straight into doing it aswell.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

bollox, they dont have any in stock grrrrrr anywhere else?


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

http://www.unitedpharmacies.co.uk/ApoMetformin_Metformin_Hydrochloride_500mg_500_tablets_p_1287.html

Try this link,i just went through the order procedure without actually ordering,it didn't say out of stock!


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

blackbeard said:


> http://www.unitedpharmacies.co.uk/ApoMetformin_Metformin_Hydrochloride_500mg_500_tablets_p_1287.html
> 
> Try this link,i just went through the order procedure without actually ordering,it didn't say out of stock!


They actually emailed me to say the will be getting stock back in 2 weeks  think i might just go for the 850mg. infact i have just emailed back and requested the 850mg.....


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

j1mmytt said:


> They actually emailed me to say the will be getting stock back in 2 weeks  think i might just go for the 850mg. infact i have just emailed back and requested the 850mg.....


If it's the 850 or nothing then go for them.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

alldaychemist.com


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

MXD said:


> While keto?


Could he not use a small amount pre-workout to reduce cortisol and prevent catabolism better? Or perhaps use a small amount post-workout to increase the uptake aminos when his own natural production of insulin may be low?


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

But adding to that I still think the OP shouldnt use any. Its too risky. jmho.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

kingprop said:


> But adding to that I still think the OP shouldnt use any. Its too risky. jmho.


Your frightening me now...... can metformin make you feel hypo at all? and whens the best time to take it? Im thinking anytime my bg rises or just after my carb refeed to get back into keto? or just 2 times a day. Any tips?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> Your frightening me now...... can metformin make you feel hypo at all? and whens the best time to take it? Im thinking anytime my bg rises or just after my carb refeed to get back into keto? or just 2 times a day. Any tips?


met may make you feel a little spacey if used with no carbs at all; but if using it post carb up, you'll be fine.

Insulin is not dangerous- if you feel hypo- pop a dextrose lolly (eg lucozade brand) or drink some lucozade- I don't know how people can say 'slin is so dangerous when all you do is take some sugar..

reality is when you take 'slin measure your BG with a meter, you should never go into hypo.... if you do feel you're going hypo, and don't want to take glucose/dextrose then take cashews while having a seat and you should feel better (but glucose is the ultimate safety switch).

Met is easy and safe, just take 500mg after your last carb meal, and another 500mg a couple of hours later is possible (or if you've had loads of carbs, take 1000mg at once).


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

kingprop said:


> Could he not use a small amount pre-workout to reduce cortisol and prevent catabolism better? Or perhaps use a small amount post-workout to increase the uptake aminos when his own natural production of insulin may be low?


some of the reasons I use it for too..


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

kingprop said:


> Could he not use a small amount pre-workout to reduce cortisol and prevent catabolism better? Or perhaps use a small amount post-workout to increase the uptake aminos when his own natural production of insulin may be low?


Asuming he's in keto at 3mmol bg, from the insulin manipulation done all ready, ofc not!..


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> Insulin is not dangerous- if you feel hypo- pop a dextrose lolly (eg lucozade brand) or drink some lucozade- I don't know how people can say 'slin is so dangerous when all you do is take some sugar..


This quote is so true, im fed up of hearing how dangerous slin is, IT IS...in the wrong uneducated hands, but as Ive mentioned before, you deserve to go hypo if your 1) not prepared for it or 2) are that daft you have no idea what is happening.


----------

